# Vietnam War Veterans Day.



## IKE (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 29, 2019)

_"Heartfelt thanks to all veterans who made the ultimate sacrifice and to all those who returned. God’s blessings." __- Susan P. Brady_

“Day is done, Gone the sun,
 From the lake, From the hill,
 From the sky.
 All is well, Safely rest,
 God is nigh.”

*



*


----------



## IKE (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## old medic (Mar 29, 2019)

My deepest thanks to all that served.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks for serving to all the Vets who served AND for those that did not come back...…...we will ALWAYS remember you!! 

I made my first Navy Westpac Cruise, out of San Diego, on a Guided Missile Destroyer, as part of a Destroyer Escort Group, on Dec. 28, 1968. Plane guarded for the U.S.S. Kitty Hawk and was on the "gun line" in the Tonkin Gulf.


----------



## oldman (Mar 29, 2019)

I have visited the wall in Washington and the moving wall several times. There are 3 friends on that wall and 2 of my buddies that were in my platoon are on those walls. 

One of my buddies was with me while we were on the Island and then at adavanced training at Camp Lejeune. He was quite a man who one night made me realize just how lucky I was, even though I was lying in mud up to my you know what, along the banks of a delta. (long story for another time)


----------



## Don M. (Mar 29, 2019)

I visited the Wall in Washington, about 15 years ago....I found 4 of my old high school friends names on that memorial.  It was a pretty emotional experience, and made me appreciate joining the USAF.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2019)

God bless you all!


----------



## Falcon (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks  to  all the friendly  participants.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks to all who served and sacrificed.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 29, 2019)

To all my brothers..............


----------



## cdestroyer (Mar 30, 2019)

I have posted here prior with a different name. I cant remember the password so i created a new one...1966 to 1968 three tours of the tonkin gulf on sar station, a year in country in the Mekong Delta, on Guam after it all went south. Thanks to all my fellow service members for your service.


----------



## Trade (Apr 1, 2019)

I was an REMF Air Force Medic. My tour of duty was split between the 483rd USAF Hospital at Cam Rahn Bay and the 366th USAF Dispensary at DaNang. I emptied a lot of bed pans for my country.


----------

